# konwersja certyfikatu PKCS#12 do dofrmatu GnuPG

## kermu

Nie mogę sobie poradzić z konwersją certyfikatu z formatu PKCS#12 do formatu GnuPg

Certyfikat został wyeksportowany do pliku backup.p12 z programu "mozilla firefox"

Próba zaimportowanie pod GnuPG zakończyła się niepowodzeniem:

~# gpgsm --import backup.p12

gpgsm: gpg-protect-tool: błąd podczas pytania o hasło: Brak aplikacji PKCS15

gpgsm: błąd uruchamiania ,,/usr/libexec/gpg-protect-tool'': kod wyjścia 2

gpgsm: całkowita liczba przetworzonych: 0

Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego gpgsm odwołuje się do aplikacji PKCS15

Wersja programu GnuPG to 2.0.19

Zauważyłem również że nie mogę sie skomunikować za pomocą pkcs15-tool

z kartą kryptograficzną CERTUM UNIZETO

~ # pkcs15-tool -L

Using reader with a card: Dell smart card reader keyboard 00 00

PKCS#15 binding failed: Unsupported card

~ # epm -ql opensc |grep -i pkcs15

/usr/bin/pkcs15-crypt

/usr/bin/pkcs15-init

/usr/bin/pkcs15-tool

~# epm -q opensc 

opensc-0.12.2-r2

opensc-0.12.2-r2

~ # equery uses opensc

[ Searching for packages matching opensc... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-libs/opensc-0.12.2-r2 ]

 U I

 - - doc       : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 - - libtool   : Use sys-devel/libtool for dynamically loading libraries rather than the host libdl/dlopen helpers.

 - - openct    : Use dev-libs/openct (and CT-API) for accessing Smartcard hardware.

 - + pcsc-lite : Use sys-apps/pcsc-lite (and PC/SC API) for accessing Smartcard hardware.

 + + readline  : Enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 + + ssl       : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + zlib      : Adds support for zlib (de)compression

Skomunikować z kartą udało mi się jedynie z wykorzystaniem "frmowego " sterownika

~ # pkcs11-tool --module ./libcryptoCertum3PKCS.so -O

Using slot 0 with a present token (0x1)

Public Key Object; RSA 1024 bits

  label:      .................

  ID:         333335221b3d2817fb094528fe36216552c935

  Usage:      encrypt, verify, wrap

Public Key Object; RSA 1024 bits

  label:      

  ID:         33338ef8c731c21d1cf8dbc0dda53abe987336b2

  Usage:      encrypt, verify, wrap

Public Key Object; RSA 1024 bits

  label:      

  ID:         3333310ef015b66b7c1596fd3f5d90eaf9b6e080d

  Usage:      encrypt, verify, wrap

Certificate Object, type = X.509 cert

  label:      .................................

  ID:         333f375221b3d2817fb094528fe36216552c935

ale z pomocą pkcs11-tool nie uda mi się chyba dokonać konwersji certyfikatu.

Jest mi to niezbędne do programu pocztowego claws-mail aby podpisywać wiadomości e-mail.

Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w obsłudze kart krytograficznych CERTUM pod linuxem ?

Czy jest szansa że certyfikaty tam zapisane zobaczy "seahorse" ?

Pozdrawiam

Krzysztof

----------

